# Fast & Easy Fish Cleaning Tips for Walleye, Perch, and Panfish



## Vin (Nov 4, 2009)

I lived in Michigans U.P. for 6 years and had a friend that showed me this method after he tired of waiting to cook the fish. Sure goes a lot quicker! Helps when you've got a _bucket full_ of fish to clean! Cheers, - Vin


----------



## craig_p (Nov 29, 2009)

never heard of eating the cheeks but i will try it after i catch some on my next outing happy fishing


----------



## ronin (Jan 14, 2010)

nice method
i gotta try it sometime
and should defenitly try the cheek 
all the best


----------



## Daryl_Wetzstein (Jun 30, 2010)

I have cleaned many walleyes in the past and your example is right on but I was just wondering if there is a way to remove bones from the fillet. I have learned the technique of bone removal from northern pike but I have yet to make a walleye fillet boneless. Is there such a method??


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

With this method, there shouldn't be any bones. Just takes practice.


----------



## Joe3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent cleaning description & pics!! Finaly, It's much more clear to me. Thanks!!


----------



## Ron_Holtcamp (Dec 4, 2010)

This method is excellent. Try it with an electric fillet knife.
Cuts time in half.


----------



## Glenn1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Another technique to get the fillet 100% boneless is to make 2 small cuts on either side of the lateral line(looking at the pics above this would be the red streak) from the tail end of the fillet. Once this is done grab either the top portion or lower portion of the fillet and pull it from the mudvein(lateral bones running thru the middle of the fillet). Grab the mudvein and separate it from the other piece of fillet and it is 100% boneless.


----------



## Austin2 (May 9, 2011)

Ive learned a different form of this method from tradition im doing a school project and also Im a middle schooler


----------



## Mr_Angler (Aug 25, 2011)

I am heading out to do some fishing myself. I like your method and mine is only slightly different. My dad taught me a slower way when I was a kid. He started with the gill cut then went down the backbone cutting into the meat only slightly. After passing the ribs he would slice all the way throughf and completely sever the tail. next he would cut from the gills up the belly and connect with the previous cut. After removing the skin with pliers he would cut the meat away from the ribs. I changed filleting methods when I moved out, and never got why he did it that way. Has anyone else done it that way before? I will hand it to him that while I was practicing it it did prevent me from ever getting bones in the fillets, although this may be true of other techniques as well.


----------

